# Focus Whistler Bikes - couldn't resist.......



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

So this all started with my 7 year old son having outgrown his 20" Jamis X.20 bike (It's for sale), so I started looking around for a new bike for him. In the mean time my 11 yo daughter, 14 yo daughter and my wife have expressed interest in some family biking outings....so I started getting a feel for the used MTB market for entry level bikes plus read some good informative post here. Saw Performance bike was selling the Focus Whistler for $549 (list was $999). Looking at the specs and seeing what used bikes were going for with the same or less specs - this one kept running thru my head as a no brainer. Stopped by last week to check the sizing of the small for my 11 yo - it was a tight stand over for her, but once she grows an inch she'll be good to go - plus it was now listed at $499. So today I stopped by and picked up 2 (size small and medium). The $499 was a one day special last week, but they honored that price.....plus I joined the Performance Club which saved be another $70 ($30 to join and 10% back on the purchase) so in the end I'll pay $464 each. I think I look for some lighter weight tires/tubes right from the start and possibly see if I can find lighter/inexpensive seatpost/bar/stem to lighten the load a bit more on the cheap.

Unfortunately my son still does not have his bike, but will work on that one now. Good thing for him is he can grow into these bikes down the road since I didn't get any WSD specific frames.























































Michael


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats they look awesome. By the way, I swapped out the stock Kenda Nevegal wire bead (1.7 lbs each) to Panaracer Fire XC kevlar (1.2 lbs) and saved quite a bit of weight on the tires on my daughter's Cannondale F5, so those tires might be something to consider as well.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great deal & really nice looking bikes:thumbsup: Have you weighed them?
BTW the front brake line is routed on the wrong side of the fork - that will probably get ripped off if left.


----------

